# LED Light Question



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I am getting ready to purchase another set of four 20w 12v LED underwater light fixtures and have a choice of either cool white or warm white.

Anybody have any suggestions on which would be better, cool or warm white.

I currently run with three 18w white LED's but do not know if they are cool, warm or whatever. I just know they are bright and I like them but they are heavy and bulky.

The new ones are lighter and will screw directly onto a 1" pvc male adapter.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The cool white are like natural whiter light the warm white have a yellowish hue to them. Personally I like the cool white for my underwater DIVE lights.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

sealark said:


> The cool white are like natural whiter light the warm white have a yellowish hue to them. Personally I like the cool white for my underwater DIVE lights.


Thanks, sounds like good advice coming from a diver. That is what I need to know.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you planning to use for floundering? I did a lot of research and found the green 20W LED's seemed to work in less than crystal clear water. Ozonium makes all of the colors in 20W waterproof heads (called the Eclipse) that will mount directly onto a 1" threaded PVC nipple that then easily mounts to 1" PVC pipe for making up a portable flounder light. It comes with both a flood lens and spot lens. I believe the flood lens works better (lights up a very large area) for floundering.

http://www.oznium.com/home-super-bright-spotlight


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

markbxr400 said:


> Are you planning to use for floundering? I did a lot of research and found the green 20W LED's seemed to work in less than crystal clear water. Ozonium makes all of the colors in 20W waterproof heads (called the Eclipse) that will mount directly onto a 1" threaded PVC nipple that then easily mounts to 1" PVC pipe for making up a portable flounder light. It comes with both a flood lens and spot lens. I believe the flood lens works better (lights up a very large area) for floundering.
> 
> http://www.oznium.com/home-super-bright-spotlight


Those are exactly what I have ordered, four of the 20w, but did not get the green, went with the cool white. Anxious to see how they work out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Florida (Aug 11, 2012)

Might want to check out
www.boatlightsus.com/flounder-light-heads


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*oznm*

looks like great stuff! I ordered a green 20W today, can"t wait to try it wading and on the outback.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Check ebay for the same lights at a fraction of the price... I have made a few sets of lights with these bulbs..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-12V-Wat...b-Outdoor-A-/371419920754?hash=item567a5a3972


just search underwater led spotlight.

Also the warm white works better when the water is not perfectly clear. I prefer the warm white for floundering..


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cobiacatcher said:


> Check ebay for the same lights at a fraction of the price... I have made a few sets of lights with these bulbs..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-12V-Wat...b-Outdoor-A-/371419920754?hash=item567a5a3972
> 
> ...


I looked at those but 
1) they are 10W vs 20W, and 
2) I couldn't see the back of those having the threaded cover that can be removed and then directly threaded onto a 1" PVC nipple, which then makes it easy to mount into my PVC pole. The ones from Ozonium have this.


----------



## Florida (Aug 11, 2012)

FWB is where we use to do all our floundering years ago (home town). We have a shop in Jacksonville now where we sell and ship out all types of flounder lights. Check out BoatLightsUS.com. We also have light heads for the DYI people.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

markbxr400 said:


> I looked at those but
> 1) they are 10W vs 20W, and
> 2) I couldn't see the back of those having the threaded cover that can be removed and then directly threaded onto a 1" PVC nipple, which then makes it easy to mount into my PVC pole. The ones from Ozonium have this.



They do not have a threaded cover, that would make life much easier!! may even be worth the extra $$ I had to customize some different pvc fittings to get mine to work and used some silicone to make sure everything stayed water proof...

Man I wish I would've seen these different light options a couple of years ago.. I exp like the light bar someone posted that's nice!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cobiacatcher said:


> They do not have a threaded cover, that would make life much easier!! may even be worth the extra $$ I had to customize some different pvc fittings to get mine to work and used some silicone to make sure everything stayed water proof...
> 
> Man I wish I would've seen these different light options a couple of years ago.. I exp like the light bar someone posted that's nice!


A flounder fisherman on a Texas fishing forum worked with Ozonium to create their lights so they could be easily rigged into flounder lights. I thought they did a pretty bang up job. Literally took me 30 minutes to make a flounder light out of PVC with their lights. About $60 all in.


----------

